# Veterinarian UK to Canada



## biggayowl (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a Vet currently in the process of getting my license sorted for working in Canada, which all seems straightforward enough.. I'm hoping to move to Vancouver and my plan is to get a job offer from a practice there so to secure the LMO and then come to Canada on a temporary work permit.

Are there any vets out there who have done the move from UK to Canada? How hard is it to find a Canadian practice willing to sponsor you for the LMO? And is this easier to find a job with a small town practice rather than in a city like Vancouver?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you been to Canada yet, Vancouver or otherwise?

I'm just asking as it astounds me the number of people on this forum that plan to move and post comments such as 'we are planning on moving to Vancouver, from the pictures and what we've read it seems nice'

We are Dental Technicians, before we emmigrated, we flew to Canada, checked out Toronto, Mississauga, Kitchener-Waterloo,Cambridge, Belville, Kingston to name a few, we had pre-arranged job interviews before we travelled and got job offers from all of them. We then flew to Vancouver, after a day there decided it wasn't for us and took the ferry to 'The Island' We fell in love with Victoria & coast we were also offered several jobs. We then flew home and included all the job offers in with our final application proving there was no shortage of willing employers. We were emmigrating on the points system and at the time Dental Techs were in the top 10 on the list...

Getting Licensed in Canada was more difficult than expected, not due to lack of experience or training! The board unfortunately at the time _(20 years ago)_ had become all too powerful run by people who imho had a vested interest in failing those that they deemed would become a threat (competition) to them. 
I spent weeks & weeks getting names of all the temporary registrants scattered around BC (the board/college wouldn't give me this info so I resorted to a phone box, directory inquiries & phoned all the labs in the Province. No computer web pages back then) What I discovered was alarming, we had all 'failed' the 'practical' board exams this included people with masters degrees from Germany & those with awards of excellence in their field, I discoverd that those from a local community college with little to no experience were passing. 
On paper it looked like 45% had passed but on researching no immigrants or those with experience had! I wrote to Minister of Health, 'cc' to the Health critic, people who set up marking criterias as well as those on the board. 

The day I handed in all my evidence the Chairman of the Board (a lawyer) immediately resigned. My actions resulted in at least 7 'immigrants' passing on the review. I took the time to interview all of them before putting their names forward in the review and every one I thought had the years of experience and expertise on the review passed.

Obviously things have now changed _(or I sure hope they have)_ most of those involved are now retired. In retrospect I wish we had sued them for our time, travel expenses as well as all the other out of pocket expenses I incurred speaking with others from around BC.. But we were just thankful to put it behind us and move on with our career and open our own lab.
When we 'failed' the Board exams the first year, we were told by others 'don't rock the boat, they are powerful, try again next year. When we failed the 2nd year we knew something was up and that is when we took them on. You only get 3 opportunities to pass..

So, what I am saying is a lot of jobs are very protectionist, so if by any chance in your career you go through the same and feel it is unjust..* Do rock the boat!!*


----------



## biggayowl (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for your response Goldeneye. I've not been to Vancouver / Canada, but a close friend of mine lives there (and loves it) and I've lived in several countries (including USA) and have adapted pretty well.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Yesterday, on the news there was a segment on Vancouver, property prices are the most expensive in Canada. Most of the property that has been built in recent years has been bought up by the 'new rich' from China. The big concern is that there is becoming a lack of 'community' as many of these properties stay empty for most of the year, what is available to rent is expensive so 'Vancouverites' are having to move to the suberbs.

If you plan on your move being temporary then move anywhere, but I would check out Victoria and also the Okanagen (Kelowna) A great lifestyle and more bang for your Buck!!


----------



## biggayowl (Mar 26, 2012)

The property situation in Vancouver sounds similar to how it is in London, but I suspect the prices in Vancouver are probably a bit cheaper! 

I've looked at Victoria and Kelowna and both look nice, however first off I think I'd like to give Vancouver a go as I'm used to being in a big city and also my partner works in the film / tv industry, so not sure there's much of that work outside of Vancouver / Toronto.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Believe me we have moved from London and property in Vancouver is more expensive and limited. Houses are huge and in the millions bracket or run down and smaller.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Sad to say, getting to be less and less work in Vancouver in partners field ! Friends S.I.L who has directed many U.S. TV series out of Vancouver got his latest work in Toronto last month. $$$ are drying up for Vancouver, I think Ontario may have better Tax incentives than B.C. 

Good luck and every success, If you are used to a Big City like London then sounds like Vancouver or Toronto are more to you're liking, that said I'd take London over Vancouver any day !! 

But then again Grass is always greener on the side!! After 20yrs in Canada we're looking at moving to Europe.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I know that's a generalisation but more people rent as we are and wait for the property bubble to burst as it did previously in the uk. Still a great city and I live living here but don't rush to buy.


----------



## biggayowl (Mar 26, 2012)

Are the rental prices similar or more expensive than London? I dont think we would be looking to buy for at least a year or two.


----------

